# WWE Backlash



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*








April 26

World Heavyweight Champion John Cena vs. Edge (Last Man Standing Match)

ECW Champion Jack Swagger vs. Christian

Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy ("I Quit" Match)

WWE Champion Triple H, Batista & Shane McMahon vs. Randy Orton & The Legacy​*


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow, they are still playing out the Hardy Brothers thing? Still keeping up the ECW thing? Cena is still a champion?

Oh dear.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought the world heavyweight champ was the highest belt you could have....what the **** is wwe champion?

I saw a commercial for this today and was wondering if people that got into wrestling later know that Triple H stands for Hunter Hearst Helmsley? Wasn't he English or something?


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I thought the world heavyweight champ was the highest belt you could have....what the **** is wwe champion?
> 
> I saw a commercial for this today and was wondering if people that got into wrestling later know that Triple H stands for Hunter Hearst Helmsley? Wasn't he English or something?


his first character was yes.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

His nickname was 'The Conneticut Blueblood'.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Wow, they are still playing out the Hardy Brothers thing? Still keeping up the ECW thing? Cena is still a champion?
> 
> Oh dear.


Same shit, different day. Pro Wrestling was so awesome when I was a kid, maybe its just getting older. Although I watch some Japan stuff and ROH every now and then.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Cena just wrestled Edge in a boring ass match at WM, why the hell are they doing it again?

Unless you got guys on your roster that are willing to do retarded spots then I'm afraid your matches are going to suck ass.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

WWE seems to get a special feeling for big men, not talented, little ones.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I havent watched wrestking for a long time but I actualy watched it last night. I know jericho is supose to be a heel right now and cena is the good guy but when I watched it last night I heard Y2J chants and cena booed. This makes me think they are going to bring back the face jericho. He was my favorite when I was a kid and I aways hated cena. 

I stoped watching raw when jericho fired and the I watched his return episoed and the one after that but the stoped again and when I saw him last night I decided to watch. 

i might start watching again if they bring the face jericho back.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Same shit, different day. Pro Wrestling was so awesome when I was a kid, maybe its just getting older. Although I watch some Japan stuff and ROH every now and then.


Thats the thing aswell, when I watch a match from 1998, it still seems pretty cool. They don't have the characters, the storylines or the wrestlers with ability anymore. They don't take the same risks.



Negative1 said:


> Unless you got guys on your roster that are willing to do retarded spots then I'm afraid your matches are going to suck ass.


This isn't necessarily true, although retarded spots seem to be pretty necessary. They need to be used sparingly, and I think the classic luch libra matches in ECW are a good example of entertainment without the excesss violence.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> This isn't necessarily true, although retarded spots seem to be pretty necessary. They need to be used sparingly, and I think the classic luch libra matches in ECW are a good example of entertainment without the excesss violence.



Yeah, that's pretty much what I mean. I should have worded it better.

But I don't get it, why do they insist on keeping the same 3 and half people in the lime light? If I were Steph, I would hire some new writers to gain access to fresh ideas and also get a mix of what they did in the 90's.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Wrestling was the best when the brands were competing against each other. Sadly, it's not even worth watching anymore.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

until another company MAKES the WWE step up their game its not worth watching. I also think the MMAish moves are weak as hell.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> until another company MAKES the WWE step up their game its not worth watching. I also think the MMAish moves are weak as hell.


Hopefully ROH will.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

what ever happened to Jushin' Thunder Liger? ray mysterio has got nothing on that guy!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

im sure hes still working over in NJPW.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah Liger's still over in New Japan, he's easily one of the all time greats. 

Owen Hart/Liger. 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1x2t9_owen-hart-vs-jushin-liger_shortfilms


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

Kevin Nash making fun of a retiring Arn Anderson is great in 1998 or 2008. the characters have never been as good as the first year of the NWO. That was cant miss tv.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> until another company MAKES the WWE step up their game its not worth watching. I also think the MMAish moves are weak as hell.


Like Undertaker's "triangle" move.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

aw man look at all the other wrestling lovers. and an roh lover. cool!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> Hopefully ROH will.


It's too marky, it never will. ROH is great, I'd love to watch it the odd time, but I never can.
TNA is ******* ridiclous, but they seemed to at least be trying to be innovative a few years back.

Is that big russian "MMA" guy still destroying people with headbutts in WWE?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep, Vladmir Koslov is still wasting air time on WWE.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Is he still being pushed as an unbeatable demi-god? Are they still saying he is like a world champion ***** guy and shit?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Nah, he, like many others, are being beaten by Triple H, and other "Main Event" calibre "superstars". He's no longer undefeated, and, to be honest, whenever he comes marching up the ramp, I just go and get a snack or somethung.


----------

